# Help - Multiquote function



## turmeric (Jan 27, 2007)

I have so far never been able to get the multi-quote function to work. I click on it, nothing happens. Is this an Internet Explorer issue? Thanks!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 27, 2007)

Start by clickon on Quote+, then click quote on each additional post you want to quote. I "think" that should work, but I've never gone over "two" clicks.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 27, 2007)

turmeric said:


> I have so far never been able to get the multi-quote function to work. I click on it, nothing happens. Is this an Internet Explorer issue? Thanks!





NaphtaliPress said:


> Start by clickon on Quote+, then click quote on each additional post you want to quote. I "think" that should work, but I've never gone over "two" clicks.




It works, Meg....at least with two posts.


----------



## turmeric (Jan 27, 2007)

Nothing happens when I click it. Also, when I quote a post with a quote in it, the first quote doesn't come up.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 28, 2007)

turmeric said:


> Nothing happens when I click it. Also, when I quote a post with a quote in it, the first quote doesn't come up.





turmeric said:


> I have so far never been able to get the multi-quote function to work. I click on it, nothing happens. Is this an Internet Explorer issue? Thanks!





NaphtaliPress said:


> Start by clickon on Quote+, then click quote on each additional post you want to quote. I "think" that should work, but I've never gone over "two" clicks.



I clicked on the "quote +" in the last post and then "quote" in the same post and the above is what I got.


----------



## turmeric (Jan 28, 2007)

Ivan said:


> I clicked on the "quote +" in the last post and then "quote" in the same post and the above is what I got.



Where are you finding "Quote +"? I just see Quote and then a box with an arrow. When I put the mouse over it it says Multiquote.

Okay, part of the problem is it depends on what theme people are using. Things just don't look the same in every theme. Now I see the Quote +.


----------



## AV1611 (Jan 28, 2007)

*1.*





*2. *Then in the next post click


----------



## AV1611 (Jan 28, 2007)

turmeric said:


> Where are you finding "Quote +"? I just see Quote and then a box with an arrow. When I put the mouse over it it says Multiquote.
> 
> Okay, part of the problem is it depends on what theme people are using. Things just don't look the same in every theme. Now I see the Quote +.





AV1611 said:


> *1.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brings this


----------

